# GPUZ (0.7.3.) bug with AMD's ULPS?



## Blín D'ñero (Sep 21, 2013)

Since i have these HD7970's crossfire (March 2012) i usually disable ULPS because it most of the times seems buggy. Today i took some time to monitor what happens if i leave it enabled.

I uninstalled Catalyst 13.10 Beta + wiped all AMD using AMD uninstall tool. 
Uninstalled GPU-Z (solely used for for monitoring). Uninstalled Asus GPU-Tweak (solely used for for monitoring).  Left over: MSI Afterburner 2.3.1. for monitoring.
After reboot did a fresh install of Cat 13.10 Beta. Did not disable ULPS.
Cards overclocked at 1100/1500 (+20 power) in CCC Overdrive as usual.
With MSI Afterburner monitoring the cards, i launched FEAR3 (DX11, max settings, vsync).
Played 5 minutes. Quit game.
Card 1: about 25% GPU usage (wobbly line). Card 2: 99% usage straight line, after quitting game it goes back to 0%.
I launched Crysis 3 (DX11, max settings, vsync).
Played 5 minutes. Quit game.
Card 1: about 92~98% GPU usage (wobbly line). Card 2: 99% usage straight line, after quitting game it goes back to 0%.
I launched Dishonored. (max settings, vsync)
Played 5 minutes. Quit game.
Card 1: about 37~55% GPU usage (wobbly line). Card 2: 99% usage straight line, after quitting game it goes back to 0%.

Redid all tests but this time with overclock undone: cards running at default at 925/1375 (0 power) in CCC Overdrive. Same results.

Hmm... Not right, it's disbalanced: in games, GPU2 usage is always 99% while AMD's ULPS is enabled. Although ingame i don't really see or feel that.

Back on Desktop, MSI Afterburner monitoring still running, i *install GPU-Z (0.7.3), and open it. And wow: GPU2 usage immediately rockets to 99% and stays there!* Mind you: all by itself, not even running a 3D application.  
*With AMD's ULPS enabled, GPU-Z when opened on desktop, immediately causes GPU 2 to rocket to 99% usage and stay there.*


So, i rebooted. GPU-Z is set to not startup with Windows.

With  CCC Overdrive open, (cards still at default clocks) ulps is working normally:
GPU1 has default 300/150 clocks
GPU2 has default 0/0 clocks

*I launch GPU-Z...
GPU2 immediately rockets to Activity 99% with 925/1375 clocks.*
Now *with GPU-Z open on the background,* let's start a game.
FEAR 3 (DX11, max settings, vsync). Plays/feels like normal. 
_(And unlike previously, no 'massive artifacts that could be caused by the 99% activity bug' as i thought it was.)_ 
Nevertheless, *with GPU-Z open on the background, after quitting game, GPU2 activity stays at 99% with 925/1375 clocks.*

With CCC -> AMD Overdrive page still open, i exit GPU-Z. After about 6 seconds, GPU2 activity goes to 0% with 0/0 clocks.
To recheck i launch GPU-Z again, and GPU2 immediately rockets to Activity 99% with 925/1375 clocks.
I exit GPU-Z, and after about 6 seconds, GPU2 activity goes to 0% with 0/0 clocks.

I launch MSI Afterburner. Cards' behaviour stays normal.
I start a game, play and quit.
MSI Afterburner monitoring shows GPU2 rockets to 99% usage when game starts, after quitting it goes back to 0%.

I re-apply the overclock in AMD Overdrive: both cards now at 1100/1500 (+20 power). 
I launch FEAR 3, play, quit. 
MSI Afterburner monitoring shows GPU2 rockets to 99% usage when game starts, after quitting it goes back to 0%.

*I manually disable ULPS* in Registry, and reboot the PC.
MSI AFterburner is open for monitoring.
I launch and play FEAR 3 (DX11, max settings, vsync).
Result: absolutely fine and balanced behaviour:
GPU 1: about 23% GPU usage
GPU 2: about 23% GPU usage
After quitting, GPU 2 goes to 0% (like GPU 1) as it should, and 
CCC shows 
GPU 1: 300/150 clocks 
GPU 2: 300/150 clocks 

With Afterburner and CCC open, i launch GPU-Z (0.7.3.), and nothing extraordinary happens; GPU 2 stays normal (0% usage, 300/150 clocks).
*With AMD's ULPS disabled, GPU-Z has no effect on GPU 2, its behaviour stays normal.*


----------



## Jstn7477 (Sep 21, 2013)

This isn't caused by GPU-Z. AMD's ULPS is responsible for continuous 99% GPU usage on the second GPU of a CrossfireX setup. I keep it disabled with my 7970+7950 CF setup.


----------



## Blín D'ñero (Sep 21, 2013)

ULPS (in Cat 13.8beta, 13.10 beta, 13.9 whql) is whacky. In games, GPU2 usage is always 99% while AMD's ULPS is enabled. But ingame i don't see or feel that. *And after game it goes back to 0%.* 
Because of that bug i usually disable ULPS, in fact since i have these cards (March 2012) i usually do that.

While monitoring, i *installed GPU-Z (0.7.3), and opened it. And wow: GPU2 usage immediately rockets to 99% and stays there!* Mind you: all by itself, not even running a 3D application. 
Do you see the difference, and why i am posting this: with AMD's ULPS enabled, GPU-Z causes GPU 2 to rocket to 99% usage and *stay there.* While only being on Desktop, and looking at it. 

It should just monitor, and have no effect on the card's behaviour. MSI Afterburner -as long as you just use it for monitoring- has no effect by itself on the card's behaviour.


----------

